# What is your favorite DA/SA handgun under $500, and why?



## pilotdog68 (Jan 11, 2013)

What is your favorite double action/single action handgun under $500, and why is it your favorite?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Generic questions like this drive me crazy.


----------



## pilotdog68 (Jan 11, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Generic questions like this drive me crazy.


normally i might agree, but in this case I'm looking for a broad range of responses. i don't want
to know what people think would be best for me, i want to know what people think is best for them, for whatever reason


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta PX4


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I only own two firearms that were under $500. Ruger SR 40...fit and finish was what I expected for the price....feels good in the grip, nice sights, plenty of safeguards, so the wife can use it, mag safety, manual safety, trigger safety, nice trigger.........Ruger speed six 9mm....nice trigger, great grip(Houge Pau Ferro) nice for carry, good caliber, very reliable.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pilotdog68 said:


> normally i might agree, but in this case I'm looking for a broad range of responses. i don't want
> to know what people think would be best for me, i want to know what people think is best for them, for whatever reason


Okay......a couple of months ago, I bought a NIB Beretta 92FS for $499.00 :smt033


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

NIB,haven't seen one yet.I did give under that 10+ years ago for a few.If it isn't used,I wouldn't think about it,me and my loved ones are worth quality and reliability.That seems to be a trait that has wained about the Clinton administration.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

With the recent activities as of late, prices have indeed, gone thru the roof. 99% of those with something to sell, are gonna consider jacking up their prices. 

I'm very relieved that I bought what I needed, years ago. At this point in time, I'm quite happy with what I have, and don't need to engage all the madness.


----------

